
We used a cryptocurrency miner as a heater this winter - SQL2219
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2017/12/25/cryptocurrency-miner-ethereum-heater/
======
mschuster91
What in blazes is this "riser" stuff? Is this a x1 PCIe lane routed over a
(totally non standard) USB3-A-to-A cable? Or is it an actual way to "extend"
PCIe over USB3?

